# Dehydrators vs the 'ole oven?



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I have 10 lbs of venison jerky in a marinade now. I've always used my gas oven on low, low, low to dry the meat. I don't want to throw my $ away but is there anything better about the commercial dehydrators, etc.? I just drape the meat over the racks in the oven and it takes a few hrs and I'm done. Any advantages with the commercial stuff? Thanks!


----------



## K2X2 (Sep 11, 2008)

You can use it to make other things I guess. I use mine to make fruit roll ups.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Dehydrators work great but you will be making jerky on it for a month of Sundays trying to do 10 lbs. of meat.I have 7 rack for minwe and I am lucky to get 1 1/2 lbs of meat on them.I started using my oven and found it much easier and it comes out great.Put your oven on 200 degrees and keep the door popped open a little to help release moisture.Drying time will be determined on the thickness of the meat.You can start testing the jerky after 1 hour.Smaller pices will be done first.Note: the longer you cook jerky the tougher or dryer it will become.Basically when you like the taste and the texture stop cooking it.I usually put a toothpick thru each strip of meat that I cut and hang them on the middle rack in the oven.Then make sure you put a cookie sheet underneath to catch any drippings.Then DONT eat it all in one sittingAnd a seasoning I have used with good results I got at Miejers, it is called shorelunch and it comes in few different flavors. I am kind of partial to the Hickory BBQ


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

good info, I am gonna do 4 lbs of jerky this weekend, prob sunday along with 10-12 lbs of steelhead. The steelhead is gonna be done completely in the stickburner, but the jerky will only get a 2 hr smoke, then to the oven.


----------

